# Need Tie Rod



## hypegotgto (Mar 7, 2010)

I recently bought a 2005 gto. Upon gettin an inspection for it i found out it needed a new outer tie rod end. Unfortunately I have not been able to locate it. I checked a post that had a link in it for the part but i cannot locate it . Can anyone help


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM Parts House has OEM ones. I belive that Pedders sells them as well.


----------

